# plural de cru



## ampurdan

Hola gent!

Tinc una pregunta:

El plural de cru és "crus" o "crusos"?

No hi ha dubte que els plurals de dur i madur han de ser durs i madurs, però és un cas diferent.

Gràcies!


----------



## Samaruc

Jo sempre he dit CRUS.

De fet, només cal fixar-se en el femení: cru, crua (sense cap S).

Per València no em sona haver sentit mai dir "crusos".

Salut!


----------



## Roi Marphille

bon dia!
uf, ho tenim cru!  

Segons el Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana és: *crus, crues*. 
Jo també ho dic així, però em sona que hi ha gent que diu _crusos_ en Català Central. 
Slts, 
Roi


----------



## Mei

Bon Dia!

Jo dic "crus", "crues", pero ho he sentit de moltes maneres!!!

Mei


----------



## belén

Jo mai he sentit "crusos" per la Roqueta, sempre he dit "crus"

Salutacions,
Be


----------



## Anna Più

Ei!
La normativa que fins ara he trobat no contempla el plural _"crusos"._
Un altre adjectiu amb la mateixa forma del plural que _*cru*_ és _*nu*_: *nus/nues*

Salutacions,
A+


----------



## ampurdan

Vaja, a mi ja em semblava que normativament havia de ser crus, però m'agrada molt com sona "crusos" i "nusos" (clar que nusos és el plural de nus, però també hi ha gent que el fa servir per nu).


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Jo també ho dic així, però em sona que hi ha gent que diu _crusos_ en Català Central.


 
A la meva família es diu crusos i madusos  , el qual sóc conscient que és horrible... imagineu la llista de la compra:
- tomàquets madusos


----------



## ampurdan

Jejeje, jo no tinc aquest problema perquè a casa meu les tomates són verdes o madures.


----------



## Samaruc

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Jejeje, jo no tinc aquest problema perquè a casa meu les tomates són verdes o madures.



Quina sorpresa, creia que només els valencians dèiem "tomata".


----------



## ampurdan

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Quina sorpresa, creia que només els valencians dèiem "tomata".


 
Ves per on, jo pensava que només ho dèiem a Girona.


----------



## Laia

aiiii nois...
de fet tothom diu "tomata" excepte els barcelonins, que diem "tomàquet"...


----------



## Laia

També es diu tomaca, oi?
ara sí... off-topic completament...


----------



## belén

Noltros a Mallorca deim "tomàtiga", sense excepció. 
Be


----------



## Samaruc

Laia said:
			
		

> També es diu tomaca, oi?
> ara sí... off-topic completament...



Sí, a València, segons comarca, hi sentiràs dir "tomata" o "tomaca".


----------



## Xiscomx

ampurdan said:


> Hola gent!
> Tinc una pregunta:
> El plural de cru és "crus" o "crusos"?
> No hi ha dubte que els plurals de dur i madur han de ser durs i madurs, però és un cas diferent. Gràcies!


Hola ens!
En aquest imperi balear solem emprar cruu/cruus, cru/crus, crua/crues, segons el barri i també nuu/nuus, nu/nus, nua/nues; ara bé, el plural de nus/nu _(nudo)_ és nusos/nus.

L’ús de crusos i cruns fomen part del català dialectal continental.


----------

